# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  News: Farmers hope to overturn govt's plans to stockpile granite at Lim Chu Kang

## juggler

Hope this doesn't spoil the rustic countryside of LCK...  :Sad: 
How come the BCA don't choose somewhere faraway like Tuas which is more like an industrial area?




> Title : Farmers hope to overturn govt's plans to stockpile granite at Lim Chu Kang 
> By : Wong Siew Ying, Channel NewsAsia 
> Date : 16 Aug 2007 1913 hrs (GMT + 8hrs) 
> 
> SINGAPORE : Plans to stockpile granite at Lim Chu Kang are not going down well with some farmers there.
> 
> And they are trying to see how they could overturn government plans to use the area as a granite stockpile site.
> 
> Storing granite at Lim Chu Kang is part of the government's strategy to ensure that there is an adequate supply of essential building materials.
> ...

----------

